# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как удалить неудаляемые файлы из корзины?

## XP user

Не обязательно пытаться часами - если сразу не удаётся, удалим просто всё *вместе с корзиной*:
Пуск - Выполнить - *cmd*

На NTFS: 

```
rd /s c:\recycler
```

На FAT: 

```
rd /s c:\recycled
```

Будет вопрос - 'Вы уверены, что хотите удалить Корзину?' Выбираем '*Y*', и перезагрузим комп.
Так как корзина системный файл, новая корзина создаётся после перезагрузки.

P.S.:
*RD /s* = удалить все файлы и папки, включая корневую папку
*RD* = DELTREE

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

